# My first go at a Clapton build



## Gert_Koen (3/5/15)

26G Wrapt with 30G 
3 Wraps around 2mm mandrel. .came out to about 0.4ohm
Hardware was a Modified KUI, Odin and Sony VTC4.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kev mac (28/7/15)

Gert_Koen said:


> View attachment 26498
> View attachment 26499
> View attachment 26500
> 
> ...


I find I get good flavor from them.lately I've been using 24g kanth. wrapped w/28g nick. for t.c.


----------

